# Win a Badfish Board and Support the Salida Whitewater Park



## Dwave (Mar 23, 2009)

Boys, trying to get outta here and head up there...I'll be in touch and look forward to seeing you.


----------



## Mike Harvey (Oct 10, 2003)

CKS has generously donated some SUP paddles and pfd's to our raffle so the pot just got a little sweeter. Come on down to the boathouse next Thursday after work and let us buy you a beer. Thanks.


----------

